# ID on Elapid - Groote



## Stuart (Oct 14, 2014)

These were taken by a friend up here on Groote while out and about yesterday.

I wasn't around to pull out the books but just wondering if anyone can confirm an ID for me please? I have my suspicions, but as some older members know, my history around snake ID is patchy at best..

These are the only photos













Cheers
Stuart


----------



## stephensii (Oct 14, 2014)

P. nuchalis


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Oct 14, 2014)

Nice shots of a very variable species!

Jamie


----------

